
SONY Neural Network Console - Lwrless
https://dl.sony.com
======
LapinAleph
"The software is available only in the United States and Japan" How is this a
thing ?

------
sand500
Man, has ML become as easy as throwing a huge CSV at a gui and filding with
some settings until the graphs look right?

~~~
rahul_1212
even easier. Just throw a CSV that's it. check Mateverse.com

